# Alum Creek Ice '15



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thought I'd make a new Alum thread for this season since a lot of people joined in last year, drove by today on drive home.. Coves are all iced up. Pulled into galena ramp coves locked up just past the ramps... Had my 4' crow/spud bar in the jeep, Little cove by the frisbee course had over an inch on the shore... Temps are perfect next leading to the weekend. I live but a few mins from galena buddy an I might try to get out sat/sun... 

Anyone else going to try an get on the ice at Alum if it's safe?

Anyone with a ice report by howard ramp would be great next few days.. 
Hopefully run into some of the guys I chatted with last yr at Galena...

Cheers


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

Appreciate the report. I might be trying Sunday depending on the ice. I won't go until we have four inches. But I have the itch to get out...


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice. Hopefully it'll be ready by this weekend. Like the pics out the jeep window.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm thinkin one of the coves will have fishable ice. I'm gonna do a blade exchanged at Dutchmans for my auger here tomorrow blades are shot. 

Just rigged up a "Budget ice sonar" from a Lowrance unit I bought off an OGFr for cheap. Gonna attempt to use the boat ducer, want to see how she fairs with my design lol
























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Galena might be a go this coming weekend if not I would def guess next weekend. I usually don do very well but I may hit it if I can't go where I want.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Galena is awesome during early ice! But I think a lot of people know that. I might try it this weekend. Few years ago I think I was one of the first on the ice there. I posted my results and the crowd came! See if I can duplicate that!


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

No, it's terrible as there are no fish there. I would recommend people fish elsewhere. I'll do them a favor and fish there and let people catch fish at other spots or bodies of water


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I would like to try alum if its ready on Monday. I work Friday Saturday and Sunday so I will be trying to fish Monday - thursday . I would be down for working together to find some fish if anyone is interested. I have all my own gear vex,auger,heater and should be picking up my new trekker 2 man shanty any day at cabelas.


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be out in the evenings after work. I'm always up for fishing in groups


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Mylife614 said:


> I'm thinkin one of the coves will have fishable ice. I'm gonna do a blade exchanged at Dutchmans for my auger here tomorrow blades are shot.
> 
> Just rigged up a "Budget ice sonar" from a Lowrance unit I bought off an OGFr for cheap. Gonna attempt to use the boat ducer, want to see how she fairs with my design lol
> 
> ...


Hey mylife, let me know how that works out. I just ordered the elite 4x chirp and was thinking of trying that but it's on backorder so I'm not sure when I'll actually get it


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Drive back after a winded sales lead grind today I swung by and did the Blade Exchange at Old Dutchman for my 8" mora Strikemaster ... 
Any other local guys ever use their exchange blades, how'd they hold up? No one in town had any replacements in stock, they are sharp an bevel looks good to my green eye, I made sure ones I got back were authentic stamped "Mora Made in Sweden" am not Chinese made crap steel. ... My Old original ones were shot, only option to try an get out this weekend..

Had time to kill before it got dark decided to swing up an pull trail cams on 10ac plot Buddy an I hunt off n old st Rd by Howard boat ramp (there will be good late season meat doe hunting an still a big boy rolling through) Everything N of 36/37 looked locked up far as I could see S seemed solid...Quickly stopped in boat ramp, all locked but a small channel couple ft wide channel in middle under bridge. Chipped shore right of ramp (someone else musta recently as well)









Yakeyes I'll definitely post my initial test run I am optimistic on the design to keep ducer level as can be, before my workout on polaris I might swing into cabelas check bargain cave (gift card an I need to rubber boots b4 turkey season). I'll see if they Got that finder model in stock & get Ya a price maybe cancel back order an grab Ya one ....

anyone recommend setting changes using a boat sonar on the ice, sensitivity, chart speed etc? 

It's an older Lowrance LMS-240 got a hell of a deal on from OGF'r as a mobile unit for my 16' 9.9 project boat I'm working on an/or canoe this summer: until then "ice unit" haha
Going upgrade to a newer lowrance on buddy an I's big boat when cash flow permits... 

Cheers!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

**Disclaimer** not an "Ice Report" check ice yourself before going out... I prob shouldn't post anything ice thickness wise knowing how many people view this stuff. A lot of open water still on south end of lake! Bring spud bar, ice picks, throwable pdf rope an a buddy! I grew up ice fishing UP State NY Adirondack region that gets thick ice, uncle always carried a bar either on foot or atv to check questionable ice....be safe and smart. 
I picked up a 4' + Long crow/ wrecking bar from harbor freight the other yr that I use as a spud with chisel point under $20 .

Alright conscious cleared slightly ... Just wanted to clear the air lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Well that would be awesome but I ordered it with a bass pro shops gift card but thanks anyway. They offered an ice fishing package with that unit but it bumped the price up nearly $100 and just couldn't afford it. But I wanna try the diy thing


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

The ice around Howard is unsafe in my opinion. Checked, found 3 inches and less than an inch. Plus the water is chocolate milk.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

ying6 said:


> The ice around Howard is unsafe in my opinion. Checked, found 3 inches and less than an inch. .



Ying, As of yesterday I completely agree, I only checked shore couple ft off... If I can get work day wrapped up before dark , I should nobody wants to talk to an "Ad Guy" Friday's after Noon....im gonna spud a few cove areas, see if there's any chance this weekend....

Question for any/all you Alum Diehards/ole timers... ( I know main lakes/ most in general is in fishable currently, not gonna check)... I heard someone once saying even in the coldest of winters where the entire lake was thick /safe that there are a handful of areas that never freeze or only have thin skim..... 
I don't remember if he said it was due to "Natural springs" or "gas release" "geo-thermals" or a combination" he was a fast talking old timer that remembered a few winters people drove out on Alum...
I think he stated one by or In Big Run, by the Dam and another 2-3...
I always remember the convo, wish I asked more/remembered detail.. Anyone know of such areas/spots?????
I think it'd be great info to have in back of head if we ever get "safe" main lake ice.... Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes there are a few of those talked to a guy that fell through on less than an inch he said he had been drilling 12 all day that was in front of the beach I do believe. And did you see the steam rolling off that water yesterday? Holy smokes good news is the wind cleared all the snow for us


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mylife614 said:


> Ying, As of yesterday I completely agree, I only checked shore couple ft off... If I can get work day wrapped up before dark , I should nobody wants to talk to an "Ad Guy" Friday's after Noon....im gonna spud a few cove areas, see if there's any chance this weekend....
> 
> Question for any/all you Alum Diehards/ole timers... ( I know main lakes/ most in general is in fishable currently, not gonna check)... I heard someone once saying even in the coldest of winters where the entire lake was thick /safe that there are a handful of areas that never freeze or only have thin skim.....
> I don't remember if he said it was due to "Natural springs" or "gas release" "geo-thermals" or a combination" he was a fast talking old timer that remembered a few winters people drove out on Alum...
> ...


Do a search. Theres been stuff posted on the danger areas near the dam. Scary stuff. Be safe guys! Im sticking to ponds,and maybe buckeye.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks SaugeyeFisher, I'll only be out on alum this weekend if it's safe on the couple coves I fish...I just wanted to ask, more danger areas known is good knowledge and just might save someone that is just "surfin" these forums. 
If I find it I'll post, 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Only was able to checked galena coves east and west of Africa quickly on the drive by, only had my bar with me no boots, safety equip or adequate jacket/hat (was frigid)...that being said only check 4-5' off shore so I won't post what I thought it was....
Did see some footprints along east cove shoreline, no spud marks w/ em

What I will say both coves were making the very noticeable deep growling rumble sound while I was on shore... 

Anyone else check anything today?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to check today, but if buckeye and Indian aren't fishing yet, that makes me wonder about alum.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Mylife614 said:


> Ying, As of yesterday I completely agree, I only checked shore couple ft off... If I can get work day wrapped up before dark , I should nobody wants to talk to an "Ad Guy" Friday's after Noon....im gonna spud a few cove areas, see if there's any chance this weekend....
> 
> Question for any/all you Alum Diehards/ole timers... ( I know main lakes/ most in general is in fishable currently, not gonna check)... I heard someone once saying even in the coldest of winters where the entire lake was thick /safe that there are a handful of areas that never freeze or only have thin skim.....
> I don't remember if he said it was due to "Natural springs" or "gas release" "geo-thermals" or a combination" he was a fast talking old timer that remembered a few winters people drove out on Alum...
> ...


Last time we had great ice I walked out from the west side of the spillway and headed to beach. It was consistent ice all the way to the river bed I fished on drop from 12 -22 row. The current was ripping. I found same thing at the bridge me n perchy101 walked out to river bed about 100 yards south of bridge and the current was really bad. So in my opinion any where close to that main channel or river bed the ice will be thin due to current. Especially around the bridges. Just for your thoughts. We didn't catch crap. Saw one big musky on camera.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ying6 said:


> I didn't get a chance to check today, but if buckeye and Indian aren't fishing yet, that makes me wonder about alum.


Guys on buckeye now.lol not me


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone out there today..I'm out of town but was looking to fish there tomorrow afternoon/evening


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Knocked the rust off with a handful crappie this am , back out this eve 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

How many inches mylife? May try it this am


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I hit it Saturday, different bay. Caught nothing but shad... snagged.. quite the learning experience, we ( steel hauler) and I gave it a serious try. Ice was good, but the fishing was not.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Was out this am, caught up on emails, then again in the eve... AM caught a handful of crappie 10-10.5" range, all came on dead stick , glow/ orange ice jig tipped with Minnie 1 ft off the bottom under a peg float... 22' water. 
Same get up this eve, bite was super light lost 7 or so on the set even letting them run a bit with it... I did manage a nasty mud puppie on a tip up lol

Several others were out, tap measure on my hole was roughly 5.5 " , inch of water crust rest seemed clear. 

I enjoyed myself nonetheless , I need a shanty tho 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What could I cut a hole in the ice with without a auger I won't use it enough to be worth the 400$


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jake222 said:


> What could I cut a hole in the ice with without a auger I won't use it enough to be worth the 400$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


 Check Craigslist. Sometimes there are used regular hand augers on there that are pretty cheap. You might be able to pick one up for $25 or $30.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jake222 said:


> What could I cut a hole in the ice with without a auger I won't use it enough to be worth the 400$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


You can get a hand auger for $30.00-$40.00. Keep checking the marketplace. They come up on there quite often. You may be able to get a used one even cheaper.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to check this morning probably will hit the marina though if I don't see anyone else out it's too early to be going it alone and I'm not sure what this rain did. Good luck all and give me a shout if your hitting it this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Anybody going to be fishing on wednesday


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be out in the evening probably


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm looking to get out in the morning but I may still be there in the evening depending


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mind posting a am report on the ice or Pm? If I can get back from checking up on my account at Mad River mtn doing some adjustments I might attempt to get out last hr of the eve all the gear is in the car 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I should be out Wednesday morning I fished from the marina docks today did not trust the ice. It should freeze back up by Wednesday but with all the shove ice I saw the main lake will most likely be out of the question this year. All that water on the ice will make for some deception and maybe some scary walking so be careful out there there will be a crust and maybe an air pocket on top.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, it seems that one area has produced so far. However, I am a big fan of finding new places to fish. Unfortunately I take people who have to travel with me and I feel bad if we don't get fish.
Going to give another location a chance this weekend. PM me if you are interested in meeting up to discuss where I am going. Just so you know, the last place I went I got blanked... So there are NO guarantees..


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hit Galena a few times, anyone found success or safe ice else where on the lake ? Id like to get out in the am tomorrow maybe afternoon as well. 

Feel free to pm me 

Cheers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

